
Show HN: Web collections to find informational content instead of searching - firatcan
https://www.jooseph.com
======
firatcan
Hello everyone,

I am Firat, me and one of my friend builded this. Our initial problem was
finding great learning resources. We love learning but there are too many
fluff content out there. So, we have to spend to0 much time to find a
resources that met our needs. It was frustrating, then we think about this.

What do you think? Do you have same problem? Would this be solve your problem?

Waiting for your answers, I really need fresh eyes on this :)

